
Adding Support for Bitcoin Forks to Coinbase - uptown
https://blog.coinbase.com/adding-support-for-bitcoin-forks-to-coinbase-c4bee020898c
======
chatmasta
So has anyone decompiled their app yet to see if they left any references to
the next coins in there again?

